# BMW F10 No commuincation on FlexRay!



## M3_Diesel (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello, 

After I disconnected ZGW I have no communication on FlexRay Bus.
I already tried to do synchronization with Rheingold/Ista but it was helpless :O

What can it be?
How to solve the problem?

Thank you in advance and best regards

Mike


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

heyy,
did you sort out your Problem?
i have a simillar case,what was your solution?

Thanks


----------



## M3_Diesel (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello, 


I'm sorry but I have till now no solution!
On the other most are the problem the ZGW. 
Their is A EEPROM which loses data...

With a programmator it is possible to write the data!
But on me it don't works because the data are too much different.

I have now buyed another ZGW but I have no communication now to the ZGW. (But strange, the car works but with ESys no connection.. but Fleyray till now not work..)

So I really don't know now.. It looks like I need a ICOM!
But which ? A2?

Really strange I have restored the VCM without a problem..
But when I wan't to flash something or codeing I have no communication...

EDIT: Ah du bist ja Deutscher (bzw. Schweizer)
Also habe damals das EEPROM beschrieben vom ZGW. Leider war der Datensatz zu unterschiedlich weshalb das Fahrzeug sozusagen Tot war. Möglicherweise lag es an der zu unterschiedlichen Austattung.. 
Ich hatte leider kein ICOM, weshalb ich mit dem ENET Kabel keine Kommunikation bekommen habe..

Deshalb habe ich dann ein anderes ZGW gekauft.. Die Kommunikation im Fahrzeug geht wieder wie früher. Die Flexray leider nicht....
Den Fahrzeugauftrag konnte ich wiederherstellen. Leider kann ich nicht flashen und codieren da ich kein Zugriff über ENET bekomme..

Brauch dann doch ICOM 

Was ist dir passiert das es nicht funktioniert? Hast du auch einen F10/F11?
Falls du eine Lösung findest oder zu BMW fährst lass es mich bitte wissen..
Wäre interessant zu wissen was BMW dafür verlangt.. Oder wenn du eine Lösung findest..

(Wobei in der Schweiz der BMW Händler bissl teuerer ist )


----------



## macio2421 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have bmw f10 520d 2010 
Specialist have checked the car and find central gateway module fault it dosnt allow me to save settings line language obly worka when car is on when is off it goes back to factory language german also usb aux bluetooth not even displaying also my pdc beeping but not visual warning on screen also it dosnt give me any warning about tyree preassure oil level and those type of warnings it that could be the zgw problem


----------

